# Force Ejecting CD From eMac



## wiggy1770 (Feb 27, 2011)

I've tried Disc Utility (which won't even recognize the disc), Terminal, and Open Firmware, but nothing has worked. There are noises like it's about to eject, but the tray isn't coming out. Other than this, the computer is fine. Am I going to have to get it repaired?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

there should be a small pinhole on the drive. see if that will work. Sometimes when you first power up the computer you can press to eject and it will work. finally if you are hearing noises that sounds like it is about to eject - give it a bit of help and see if you can force it open. Just dont use too much pressure. Did you press and hold the f12 key for a few seconds? 

If none of the above works, I can guarantee this will work.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

As soon as you turn on the Mac, hold down the mouse button. This is hard coded into the firmware as a force eject/open/reset drive. If the CD doesn't come out with this, then there is something physically wrong with the drive, and it will need to be replaced.


----------

